
Los Angeles Just Proposed the Worst Use of License Plate Reader Data in History - steve_g
https://medium.com/@nselby/los-angeles-just-proposed-the-worst-use-of-license-plate-reader-data-in-history-702c35733b50#.kv106ahwo
======
Fjolsvith
Also submitted at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10640989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10640989)

